# Cracked Edge



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the cracked edge?


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What??? That???

Are you sure that's not just where the edge comes together? How the hell did you even find that?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> What??? That???
> 
> Are you sure that's not just where the edge comes together? How the hell did you even find that?


Thinking the exact same thing.

OP: Anytime I've seen a cracked edge there's been damage to the sidewalls and/or base too, this doesn't look like it was damaged at all. Does a file or scraper catch that when you move it down the edge?


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

you can feel it with your finger when you move it accross the edge. The reason i found this was because this happened to me before with a 2010 burton love. i was picking up my board and it was the one with the writable base and i was admiring my base then something caught my eye and there was a crack in the center of the base. So i got this board for warranty and everything was going well didn't ride it all march (out with broken fibula), only took it out for my last day on april 10th and i waxed my board before i went up and didn't see it, then i was putting my crap away and goin to put a summer wax on and i just looked at my edges to check them out before i went to put it away for a while and i saw it =/


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just don't think that's a "crack". There's no other damage to the board and the edge looks completely undamaged. I think it's just where the edge comes together.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

The edge comes to gether on the tip and/or tail, i dont think it comes together in 2 spots on the middle of the toe edge. just saying :dunno: , actually i guarentee that was not on the board when i got it, it happened a week and a bit ago


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

its just a small pressure crack, it happens from coming down on boxes and rails too hard. its nothing to worry about and your board will ride exactly the same. i have a ton of those type of cracks all over my boards.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol, you call that a crack?? you should see my nitro wiig board ...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a heat/pressure crack. Metal sliding metal heats up hits the snow rapid cools and crack.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can't feel it, don't worry. It's a Love. Kill it and replace.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, i've talked to some people and riding rails its gonna happen, its the end of the season and i got myn covered for warranty from burton once already so i might just send it in and see what happens, im thinkin of just fyling this one and then use it and if the edges rip out just use it for rail jams and get another one to replace when this one gets screwed

you can feel it with a scraper, both, so would you say file it down?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can't feel it on the snow who cares.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont think you really need to file it down, its not a big enough crack to make you catch an edge while sliding rails and you def wont notice it while making turns. i literally lost about an inch of edge under both my front and back bindings and still rode it with no problems what so ever in the park or just general riding.


----------



## Snowboard Forum (Feb 11, 2017)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> its just a small pressure crack, it happens from coming down on boxes and rails too hard. its nothing to worry about and your board will ride exactly the same. i have a ton of those type of cracks all over my boards.


I have same kind of crack in my board....... But its a lot bigger. So I hope it won't cause any problems?


----------

